
Free music downloads site in chaos as record giants pull out - gibsonf1
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/article-23434386-details/Free+music+downloads+site+in+chaos+as+record+giants+pull+out/article.do
======
rebelprince
My understanding is that they never had the record companies signed to begin
with. It seems like they were trying to force their hands by issuing a press
release, which obviously didn't work.

